# CHICAGOHANDS WORK



## CHICAGOHAND (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the inspiration, these pens are for a coworker and the key chains are for the next show.


----------



## Skye (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice BOW.

What was the finish on them? BLO/CA?


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 31, 2008)

Lucky co-workers.  They will love those.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jul 31, 2008)

I had a hard time with the finish, first I tried sanding sealer and poly and that did not work. They remained tacky and I was on a very tight deadlind which pushed me into a corner and I hesently grabbed my bottle of friction polish. I persenolly wish I would of had more time to put a more durable finish on them. That is my only regret.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 31, 2008)

nice group


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice batch. Good work.


----------



## reddwil (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nice Pens.


----------



## Darley (Aug 1, 2008)

CHICAGOHAND said:


> I had a hard time with the finish, first I tried sanding sealer and poly and that did not work. They remained tacky and I was on a very tight deadlind which pushed me into a corner and I hesently grabbed my bottle of friction polish. I persenolly wish I would of had more time to put a more durable finish on them. That is my only regret.



Use DNA bettween each sanding grits then you can finish with CA or CA/BLO


----------



## bitshird (Aug 1, 2008)

Olive wood is a real bear especially is it's near fresh, the oil makes it a bugger to finish, a thorough wipe down with Acetone or Denatured Alcohol helps, then keep wiping down with DNA after each coat, left on it's own after a good sanding, the wood will take on a beautiful patina, I had to replace a refill on one 
I made a year ago that had no finish other than sanding and burnishing with a paper bag, and it's looking great.
I'ts part of a set and doesn't leave the mans office but it does get used quite a bit, the natural oils of the wood seem to repel most nasty stuff.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is a set for a friend.
Bought the kits and blanks at PSI.


----------



## penfancy (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome Euros Dave!


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jun 13, 2010)

*Tooth pick holder*

A piece of oak dyed and left under pressure for 24 hours.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jun 19, 2010)

Here is a set of tooth pick holders for my brother the pool shark.
Cocobolo and ebony with ca finish.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jun 19, 2010)

Darley said:


> Use DNA bettween each sanding grits then you can finish with CA or CA/BLO


 
I have found that acetone or aresol CA activator works better in my area (very humid) than DNA on BOW.

By nature, BOW, Cocobolo and many others are very oily or "wet". Acetone and CA acceleraton have less water content than anything else I have found.

When I used DNA, I would frequently get "ghosting" in a CA finsh (usually indicating wet or oily wood), since changing to acetone, I have had no issues.

I just recently learned about CA acellerator and have tried it and it works well also. Just a little pricey for my small budget.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jul 5, 2010)

A picture frame for a customer.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 5, 2010)

Come to Turn On! Chicago in August and I'll get you doing a CA finish in 15 minutes or less. Check it out at http://www.turnonchicago.com/ 
Do a good turn daily!
Don



CHICAGOHAND said:


> I had a hard time with the finish, first I tried sanding sealer and poly and that did not work. They remained tacky and I was on a very tight deadlind which pushed me into a corner and I hesently grabbed my bottle of friction polish. I persenolly wish I would of had more time to put a more durable finish on them. That is my only regret.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 12, 2010)

*The old rugged cross*

Some necklaces I have been working on.
The old rugged cross.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jan 4, 2011)

A good chunk of Spalted Maple.


----------



## Padre (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Jan 4, 2011)

My first scoop.
Tons of CA help in the finish of these.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Dec 13, 2012)

*Green synthetic burl*

Just finished this set. It is a green synthetic burl from PSI. Box also from PSI.


----------

